# Carp disposal.



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't come down on me to hard but I have to ask. First of all I bow fish and always take the carp and dispose of them off lake, dumpster etc. It's the law and would be unsightly to have them floating around the lake.
This year I want to do some bank fishing and Im wondering if I can put a few in the woods for disposal. It's not easy to stringer up a 100 pounds of carp and drag them out of the woods. I assume the varmints will eat them.
I asked a friend and he asked me what he thought he did when he gutted a deer. He said he did not wrap it up and bring it home, good point. Your thoughts?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

My thoughts? Don't kill more than you can dispose of properly. Tossing them back or pitching them in the woods not only makes all bowfishermen look terrible, but can classify as wanton waste and get you a ticket. Imagine being a lakefront resident and having to clean up someones rotting fish mess. 

Figure out your logistics before you fish.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Fish in warm weather stink more than deer guts in cool weather

Bury em deep or put em in your own garbage can.


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Firefighter said:


> My thoughts? Don't kill more than you can dispose of properly. Tossing them back or pitching them in the woods not only makes all bowfishermen look terrible, but can classify as wanton waste and get you a ticket. Imagine being a lakefront resident and having to clean up someones rotting fish mess.
> 
> Figure out your logistics before you fish.


This would not be on a lake. Small stream or creek. Public property with nothing around.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

It's not ok to trash public land.


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

EdB said:


> It's not ok to trash public land.


 I understand but is this different then leaving guts in the woods


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Yes, with a deer, you are hauling out 80% and using it. It's cold weather and scavengers will clean it up in a few days before it rots. Just shooting carp and dumping them in warm weather is wanton waste. They will be rank in 24hrs and offensive to anyone in the nearby by area for a week at least. Do as Firefighter suggested or don't do it at all.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Gstan1 said:


> This would not be on a lake. Small stream or creek. Public property with nothing around.


It flows somewhere...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Throw them in your back yard. They won't smell any more than if you throw them on public land. In time scavengers will clean them up.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree that you should put the results of your sporting activity in your own back yard, not in an area that the general public has access to or has to put up with the stench and piles of decaying flesh. Dumping them back into the water or in an area where runoff could contaminate water is strictly a NO NO...

Possibly you could find a local farmer that would welcome field fertilizer.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Depending on the water quality there are folks who eat them.
Don't know where you are from Gstan 1 but if near a populated area there may be some grateful takers.
We can not sell them but if not what we do for a living maybe a barter for bread or beer ect..
Years ago we grilled them. Trappers might take a couple for lure making.
If using for fertilizer grinding them first helps keep critters from digging them up and taking them home.

Quote from link.
"If you have any trepidation about eating carp for the first time, try deep-frying pieces of fillet cut to the size of dominoes. Eat the golden tidbits with beer and french fries. There's no one on earth who doesn't like this."

http://www.nps.gov/miss/naturescience/carpreci.htm


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

miruss said:


> Where do people keep coming up with this WANTON WASTE Michigan has no WANTON WASTE law


Do you think it is ok to shoot carp and dump them on state land? I never said a law was broken but the term wanton waste accurately describes this. Most people who shoot carp at least utilize them for fertilizer to grow things.


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok, so I'm convinced its not the best idea to leave them on shore. However, is the legal question answered?
Maybe a CO could chime in.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

miruss said:


> Where do people keep coming up with this WANTON WASTE Michigan has no WANTON WASTE law


False.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> False.


Can you point us to the MCL for this law?


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

EdB said:


> Do you think it is ok to shoot carp and dump them on state land? I never said a law was broken but the term wanton waste accurately describes this. Most people who shoot carp at least utilize them for fertilizer to grow things.


Nowhere did i say it was ok to do this but people keep saying wanton waste law MICHIGAN HAS NO SUCH LAW !!!! He might get a ticket for something else but not wanton waste.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Would leaving dead stinking fish along a public waterway be considered littering? I'm not a LEO or judge but yes in my book.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

It is unlawful to:

"Deposit litter, fish, offal or any foreign matter in any waters of the state or any lands, private or public."

http://www.eregulations.com/michigan/fishing/it-is-unlawful-to/


----------



## juniorbasschamp (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10859-31034--,00.html

This is about waterfowl, not fish, but it looks like a WANTON waste law to me


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

juniorbasschamp said:


> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10859-31034--,00.html
> 
> This is about waterfowl, not fish, but it looks like a WANTON waste law to me



It looks like a Wanton Waste Law because it is a wanton waste law. It is a federal waterfowl hunting law, not a Michigan law. What you posted is from the Joint State-Federal Waterfowl Hunting Regulations that combines Michigan hunting law with federal law. 

This is from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.
http://www.fws.gov/le/waterfowl-hunting-and-baiting.html


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

EdB said:


> Do you think it is ok to shoot carp and dump them on state land? I never said a law was broken but the term wanton waste accurately describes this. Most people who shoot carp at least utilize them for fertilizer to grow things.


Most people toss them in a field or woods. There is no wanton waste in Michigan and carp are no delicacy here either. People get too wrapped up in this issue. Fact is, if they were dumped back in the water they would disappear quickly to turtles crayfish and anything else that eats fish.. I realize its not legal but lighten up. Its carp!


Ganzer


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

MERGANZER said:


> Most people toss them in a field or woods. There is no wanton waste in Michigan and carp are no delicacy here either. People get too wrapped up in this issue. Fact is, if they were dumped back in the water they would disappear quickly to turtles crayfish and anything else that eats fish.. I realize its not legal but lighten up. Its carp!
> 
> 
> Ganzer


Sorry but this is a sloppy attitude to have.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm not against shooting carp.
They are a resource some take great delight in though and that suggests discretion when/if disposing of them.


Haines said he makes a comfortable living with his carp guide service, charging $850 per head for a full week of fishing, lodging and meals on the St. Lawrence. He said 80 percent of his customers come from Europe. - See more at: http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...040110_1_carp-fish-pound#sthash.s6jOV5F0.dpuf


http://articles.chicagotribune.com/1995-10-04/sports/9510040110_1_carp-fish-pound


http://www.carptournamentseries.com/site/


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Sorry but this is a sloppy attitude to have.


Agreed. I don't think those of us that go afield or on the water in pursuit of our outdoor activities would want to deal in any way with the negative idea of someone coming upon a body of water with a multitude of carp carcasses floating or littering the bottom, no matter how quickly they be consumed by critters on the bottom. Respect the outdoors, IMHO.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

miruss said:


> Where do people keep coming up with this WANTON WASTE Michigan has no WANTON WASTE law


 not law, but ethics. every creature is valuable and should not be wasted. carp happen to be good to eat. in fact all the finest restraunts used to serve carp, until trout became fashonable . personaly i can not understand why you would kill a fish or any animal you do not intend to use. i sugjest you collect some information and recipes and next time you get some carp, give them a try. you may kick yourself for wasting all that good eating in the past.


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Waif said:


> It is unlawful to:
> 
> "Deposit litter, fish, offal or any foreign matter in any waters of the state or any lands, private or public."
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/michigan/fishing/it-is-unlawful-to/


okay, so obviously this is illegal. But the word offal would accurately describe gutted deer parts. And there is constant mentions of carp floating in the lake or downstream. I went out of my way to mention that I have never done this. That was not the original post whatsoever


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, it could/would. 
Lots of things including line and sinkers broke off, bait slipped off a hook, might be litter or foreign matter too.
I,m just trying to show the law in relation to your question of legality of carp disposal after a short look at fishing rules..
Not an authority to interpret it for a legal defense saying deer are field dressed so, but ....
That may not hold up.
Bear in mind I'm the guy who bitched after someone gutted a deer on the wheelchair path it took me years to clear on public land. Ran through it coming out after evening hunt and had putrid guts in my tire treads, on my hands, cloths, on my truck eventually. I would have been quite willing to give a warning citation upside someones head.
But what was wrong with using that cleared area next to where I park truck to gut deer brought in at night on public land.
Either poached then brought there or someone did not want guts where they killed/acquired it. They did not kill it there.
What is convenient is not always the best option; sometimes decisions affect others after the fact.
Show the kid where the stench is coming from or explain those dead fish on the bottom are just carp. Why?


----------



## juniorbasschamp (Feb 4, 2008)

If it combines Michigan law with federal law, how is it not a Michigan law? I'm not understanding the logic there. Not arguing, just asking for clarification.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

MERGANZER said:


> Most people toss them in a field or woods. There is no wanton waste in Michigan and carp are no delicacy here either. People get too wrapped up in this issue. Fact is, if they were dumped back in the water they would disappear quickly to turtles crayfish and anything else that eats fish.. I realize its not legal but lighten up. Its carp!
> 
> 
> Ganzer


You want to dump them in your back yard on your own private land, go for it and enjoy it. I have no problem what you do on your own private land. Dumping them on public land is just wrong. Sorry, I'm not going to ever lighten up on trashing public lands. It's a real problem around here in Waterloo. Such a typical thread on MS lately.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Michigan does not have a "wanton waste" law.

What you do with your legally taken fish and game is up to you, within the law. 

Take your carp home and eat them, dump them in a hole, put them in your garden, feed them to pigs, whatever..... Do it on your private property or private property where you have permission to dump them. 

Do not dump them on public property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

juniorbasschamp said:


> If it combines Michigan law with federal law, how is it not a Michigan law? I'm not understanding the logic there. Not arguing, just asking for clarification.


I hope this helps. what we are dealing with are two sets of rules and both must be followed. The Joint State-Federal Waterfowl Hunting Regulations posted on the Michigan DNR site is a combination or both Michigan and federal waterfowl rules. 
There are Michigan hunting rules and laws concerning waterfowl hunting. The federal government also regulates the hunting waterfowl and migratory birds. Either the Michigan rules or the federal rules can change over time. To hunt waterfowl and migratory birds, both sets of rules must be followed. 

The rule for wanton waste while waterfowl hunting is a federal rule, not a Michigan rule.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

john warren said:


> not law, but ethics. every creature is valuable and should not be wasted. carp happen to be good to eat. in fact all the finest restraunts used to serve carp, until trout became fashonable . personaly i can not understand why you would kill a fish or any animal you do not intend to use. i sugjest you collect some information and recipes and next time you get some carp, give them a try. you may kick yourself for wasting all that good eating in the past.


Just in case some of the carp hunters don't believe you, I will post an article from England. 

Eddie Whitehead operates Lakeview Camping Park and has a catch and release policy. He is so mad after having over £10,000 worth of carp stolen from his village fishery, that he put up a sign banning East Europeans, who he blames for the theft, from the premises. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-lake-angry-landowner-claims-stolen-fish.html

Carp is considered a prized sport fish throughout Europe and even in Australia.

Here are some carp recipes.
http://www.allfishingbuy.com/Fish-Recipes/Carp-Recepies.htm


Watch this video to learn how to fillet the carp and tenderize the meat with a 9 volt battery (at the 4:45 mark).


----------

